# Red Flags



## Radium (Dec 25, 2010)

I get a kick out of the dumb things that a new client will say to me before I quote a job. I like to get more expensive depending on how many red flags they give me during the first walk though, or interview. Yesterday took the cake. I got five red flags from this guy. In his big fancy architect designed home. Solar, air to water heat pump, infloor, hrv, rain water collection, the works. Here's what he said.

1. I ---could--- do all this work myself.
2. I can get all the products cheaper where I'm from. Including pipe, heat pumps, water heaters, etc.
3. I have already blown the budget.
4. I can help you with the work.
5. I like to pay for great work, just at a reasonable price.

Has anyone else got any red flags to add to the conversation?

Sent from my iPad using PlumbingZone


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Do you do payment plans.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

I want to buy the fixtures myself on my credit card so I can get the Air Miles.


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

I had one renter that wanted to have me replace all the fixtures and install a new hose faucet.

Didn't know she was a renter until she said....and write a detailed receipt for my landlord and send it to his address at blah blah blah....



I mean really, before we start doing work, how many of us actually make sure they own the joint? There was no way I was going to #1 touch this house without the owner's permission, and #2...bill anyone for residential.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

We have to do this one on a tight budget but if you do a good job, we'll have lots more work for you.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

RW Plumbing said:


> We have to do this one on a tight budget but if you do a good job, we'll have lots more work for you.


Yes, tight budget and $6000.00 freestanding tubs and $2000.00 pillar mounted tub-fillers in the Master and Guest baths.


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

Pink. I used to get that kind of crap. Now I am like. I don't care who owns the place. Unless I know you. It will be COD.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

The empty bottle of drain cleaner. "No, we would never pour drain cleaner down any drains."


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

"Nope, no one has ever worked on that Delta tub faucet"....."No, I didn't either." Then why has the barrel been twisted from a 6 and 12 o'clock position to 10 and 4?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Gettinit said:


> The empty bottle of drain cleaner. "No, we would never pour drain cleaner down any drains."


 That reminds of one customer claimed didn't use any drain cleaner in the drain, with all that shot and smell coming out of drain, my clothes and equipment, asked again , nope never used them.. before leaving, when into the garage and found 8 freakin bottles of them in the garbage can.. took them out and lined them on the floor for the customer to see and left. Inflated my charges.. got paid.


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

I love the draino ones. they always say no I didn't use that. than while you are working they tale you how they tried it and it didn't work:furious:


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

affordabledrain said:


> I love the draino ones. they always say no I didn't use that. than while you are working they tale you how they tried it and it didn't work:furious:


Or how about the ones that say...."should I pour the rest of this draino down it so it can be working until you get here?:blink:


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Well my last plumber...:whistling2:


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 7, 2012)

How about while your there can you ...

And right after you make the invoice and get paid they ask you to look at something else


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

I have one where the contractor is pushing me to do a job for him. But he wont let me see it till he starts. He said its a easy job and he "sees no issues" with the plumbing. I have a email saved i want to send him monday. Im going to tell him thanks but no thanks i dont do things that way. I know im going to shoot myself in the foot here, but the plumber sensors are off the charts.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

pinkplumber said:


> i had one renter that wanted to have me replace all the fixtures and install a new hose faucet.
> 
> Didn't know she was a renter until she said....and write a detailed receipt for my landlord and send it to his address at blah blah blah....
> 
> ...


Yeah I got burned real bad on one of those one time


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

I know what I want. I have a vision and will be ordering everything online.


----------



## PrecisePlumbing (Jan 31, 2011)

Can you fit this beat to hell secondhand water heater? 

:rollseyes:

I bought this mixer on ebay. 

:rollseyes:

Ill buy all the materials myself.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

can you please give me three different estimates?

one with you suppying the parts, labor and fixtures and I want a cost breakdown on what your mark up will be??:blink:

an estimate with you making a list of what parts and fittings I will need to buy from lowes
*with you supplying labor only.....*:blink::laughing::yes:



I decided to have special fixtures sent in from France , I want you to install a* plum colored urinal* in my husbands bathroom.....
will that make a difference on the price ?? :laughing::laughing: .... 

 also what will your warranty cover???:laughing::laughing:


I have bought some nice high end older stuff on e-bay CHEAP , all the boxes were open but they claim that all the parts are still there.... it looks real easy to install:thumbup::blink::laughing:


oh the memories........


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

...any new customer who doesn't ask or mention price at all...


----------



## piper1 (Dec 16, 2011)

PrecisePlumbing said:


> Can you fit this beat to hell secondhand water heater?
> 
> :rollseyes:
> 
> ...


just happen to me, got to the house, walked pass a free standing, beat up 10 years old heater. i called the customer and asked where his w/h was! he saids; its there, in the garage. all i see is the old one here! thats the one i want you to put in!! and when your done, leave me a bill and i"ll send you a check! i inform him we don't do things that way. and he got pissed at me.
red flags
1 you told the office it was a new heater.
2. you were going to meet me at the job.
3 and you were going to pay at the end of the job.
4 what are you mad at. all i requested was payment, and to sign off that we are not lieabil for your old heater. 
never did the job:laughing:


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

i had this one h.o that just bought a house and the water heater had rotted out the water heater was twenty years old. he starts asking if i can warranty it for twenty years wtf then he after i priced out the new heater he called our supply house to ask how much we paid for the heater and the dumb asses their told him. so he starts off why is the price so high if you pay *** for the heater. i said we already haveing problem and the heater aint it sorry call another plumber and as for our supplier after gettin an arse chewing of a life time we stoped using them talk about red flags


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

My neighbor.......swap an element for him one day. About a year later he comes up to me complaining that ever since I worked on his WH his icemaker and his outside faucet wasn't working. :blink::no:


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Gettinit said:


> My neighbor.......swap an element for him one day. About a year later he comes up to me complaining that ever since I worked on his WH his icemaker and his outside faucet wasn't working. :blink::no:


As I have recently learned, this is known as "The sincha factor"...

:laughing:


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

After midnight.... "I'm not worried about price"


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Gettinit said:


> My neighbor.......swap an element for him one day. About a year later he comes up to me complaining that ever since I worked on his WH his icemaker and his outside faucet wasn't working. :blink::no:


Or, ever since you chipped up my floor, my roof started leaking!:blink: Huh?


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

89plumbum said:


> Or, ever since you chipped up my floor, my roof started leaking!:blink: Huh?


Did you use an excavator? :laughing:


----------



## piper1 (Dec 16, 2011)

ho; i put the cabinets in. hope this isn't a problem. you know we needed them walls open! ho; ohh you can't work around them.
2. my favroite.. you guys failed inspection on your drain lines. i ask what part did he fail us. ho; saids. inspector could'nt see your joints. cause it been backfilled.. well we don't backfill untill we pass inspection. i ask ho. did you backfill sir. no i didn,t backfill. but i did buried the pipes and lay sod down. over the weekend. is this a problem! lol


----------



## Radium (Dec 25, 2010)

1. Home owner says, well since you've done so much work for me already, can you throw this one in for free?
I think to myself,,,oh no, I am entering the free zone. This relationship is over.
2. When the h.o. Can't remember who I am because he has called so many other plumbers in to check the job.
3. Big Red Flag!!! H.O. Mentions the job is a rental or mobile home.

Sent from my iPad using PlumbingZone


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

You think you could help us out a little? 
ill buy the parts off you and do it myself. 
My spouse ain't working nomore. 
My neighbor said he uses y'all all the time and could maybe give us a break (we've never even been to the neighbors house)

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

*The Nasty*

When I worked for another plumber I had a 50+- woman say, can we *WORK* something out :blink::no:? The owner used to :blink::laughing:.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Can you install these fixtures I got from ikea?

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Radium (Dec 25, 2010)

HO says he worked for a plumbing company back in the day for a year. 
o.k. Why am I here?

Sent from my iPad using PlumbingZone


----------



## TraTech (Jan 22, 2012)

HO says got an easy one for you, hook up my modular home sewer and water connections.
Then provides me with drawings


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

Radium said:


> HO says he worked for a plumbing company back in the day for a year.
> o.k. Why am I here?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PlumbingZone



I've had those too.....I USED to be a plumber....WTF?

Sadly though, I do have a couple customers who actually were decent at plumbing repairs, but age says that can't get under sinks, and trailers anymore...
I have one that is actually an old retired Master...prolly about 89 or 90...he calls me when it's something he can't get at.....nice old guy, tons of tips and knowledge.:thumbup:


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Gettinit said:


> When I worked for another plumber I had a 50+- woman say, can we *WORK* something out :blink::no:? The owner used to :blink::laughing:.


 
the nasty old lady is probably uglier than Hillory Clinton

and she wants to work something out....:tt2::brows:...???..


it makes me almost up-chuck thinking about it



Now maybe is she wants to clean out the back of my truck I could give her a small discount....:laughing:


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

Master Mark said:


> the nasty old lady is probably uglier than Hillory Clinton
> 
> and she wants to work something out....:tt2::brows:...???..
> 
> ...



Most would say it was huge...nice to be humble.


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

Bill said Hillary would make a great president though. A lousy intern,... but a great great president.:laughing:


----------



## piper1 (Dec 16, 2011)

Radium said:


> 1. Home owner says, well since you've done so much work for me already, can you throw this one in for free?
> I think to myself,,,oh no, I am entering the free zone. This relationship is over.
> 2. When the h.o. Can't remember who I am because he has called so many other plumbers in to check the job.
> 3. Big Red Flag!!! H.O. Mentions the job is a rental or mobile home.
> ...


 the one you throw in for free.. will be a call back:laughing:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

piper1 said:


> the one you throw in for free.. will be a call back:laughing:


The free ones also tend to be the ones that let loose and flood the place when the HO is out on vacation and the house is unattended.


----------



## Plumbdog (Jan 27, 2009)

"should be easy to add a bath here, all the pipes are close by"


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

"Do you give cash discounts"?


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Plumb Bob said:


> "Do you give cash discounts"?


This seems to be the next big question. I first noticed this way of paying several years ago in SC. Gas stations seemed to be the first place I remember seeing it. There is actually a legal and illegal way of saying/writing it also. I think you can offer a cash discount but not charge extra for credit/debit.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I had 2 of these last week. Funny thing is it was a father and son each wanting me to do work at thier house. Talked with the Dad for 2 weeks about this. Then I'm setting it up and he says's he's broke because of blah blah blah and will call. Son wanted a full repipe and addition whitch intails reloating WH, Softerner, Utitility sink, WM, whole house filter. Shot him a price and he says no he thought about half of that. :blink: "I got a new AC and now my funds are low. Can you do cash"? :no:


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

Epox said:


> I had 2 of these last week. Funny thing is it was a father and son each wanting me to do work at thier house. Talked with the Dad for 2 weeks about this. Then I'm setting it up and he says's he's broke because of blah blah blah and will call. Son wanted a full repipe and addition whitch intails reloating WH, Softerner, Utitility sink, WM, whole house filter. Shot him a price and he says no he thought about half of that. :blink: "I got a new AC and now my funds are low. Can you do cash"? :no:


Had someone say the "I was think half that" line. I told him keep looking im sure you will find a handyman to do it for half. Im going to try that at the sprinter dealership...tell him I was thinking half of what he quotes me for a new van.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

*AND ALSO HOW MUCH DOE'S HE DISCOUNT FOR CASH ? :thumbsup:*


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Yall really get all this crap from your clients?

Keep them coming getting stuff for my next book and webinars.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Richard Hilliard said:


> Yall really get all this crap from your clients?
> 
> Keep them coming getting stuff for my next book and webinars.


As long as you keep putting out your great business posts.:thumbup:


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*just had this one yesterday*

A freind of ours told us you were real good and gave free estimates...

Well, we just got home from a 3 week vacation and dont have a lot of extra money right now, 
While we were gone, our kids noticed a terrible sewage stink from down in our crawl space ....
they say when they flush the toilet you can hear it splash....:laughing:... 


could you come over and check it out and give us one of them there
free estimates on what it would cost to fix er up???


Oh Sure , of course, I will be right over :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::no::no::no:

I passed this one on to 3pk


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

Master Mark said:


> A freind of ours told us you were real good and gave free estimates...
> 
> Well, we just got home from a 3 week vacation and dont have a lot of extra money right now, but we smell a terrible sewage stink from down in our crawl space....
> it sounds like the sewer line has broke apart again..
> ...



Did you go?


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

PinkPlumber said:


> Did you go?


go back and read the post again... I gave it to someone else....

I just cant bring myself to deal with that kind of mess
in 100 degree heat

I got a few people that I will throw these little biscuits
and gravey jobs to


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

Master Mark said:


> go back and read the post again... I gave it to someone else....
> 
> I just cant bring myself to deal with that kind of mess
> in 100 degree heat
> ...



Man I LOVE a good mud crawl under a house!:yes:


----------



## piper1 (Dec 16, 2011)

1. how come your company charged my neighbor, half price for the same job.
2. ho; i can buy a g/d 59.00 dollors.
3.at home depot water heaters are olny 198.00!
4. my neighbor said he would do it for 50.00 bucks


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

You guys were here last year and did it for $50.


----------



## piper1 (Dec 16, 2011)

DesertOkie said:


> You guys were here last year and did it for $50.


 forgot about that one:laughing:


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

Hey you wanna come back and do some cash work for me, after hours or on the weekend-your boss doesn't need to know F**k off


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

You guys were just out here for the same problem. 

Yes, and there are wipes on the cable, again.


----------



## piper1 (Dec 16, 2011)

Adamche said:


> Hey you wanna come back and do some cash work for me, after hours or on the weekend-your boss doesn't need to know F**k off


 yea!! love that one, your asking me to steal, so i guess you won't tell on me.


----------



## PrecisePlumbing (Jan 31, 2011)

piper1 said:


> yea!! love that one, your asking me to steal, so i guess you won't tell on me.


Speaking of stealing, reminds me of a guy that broke my balls on price, told him i wasn't interested in price matching, calls me back about 6 months later and says "ok i approve your estimate". I was like what?
Explain to him water heaters have gone up in price since then and i can do it for $***x. He tells me he will call me back haha
Calls me back a week later and approves my estimate :rollseyes:
After i changed out the service he asking all these strange questions about his gas meter and i circumnavigate them and get to the invoicing. 
He then rabbits on about getting me to do more work and paying all at once. This is when alarm bells start ringing :furious: 
He asks me to put a "pipe behind his gas meter", so when he's gonna use lots of gas "on the weekends" he can get gas without the meter but put it back on so "the gas man doesn't worry" :thumbsup:
i said im pretty busy and i might know someone that could help him out, got paid finally and got the hell out


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

PrecisePlumbing said:


> Speaking of stealing, reminds me of a guy that broke my balls on price, told him i wasn't interested in price matching, calls me back about 6 months later and says "ok i approve your estimate". I was like what?
> Explain to him water heaters have gone up in price since then and i can do it for $***x. He tells me he will call me back haha
> Calls me back a week later and approves my estimate :rollseyes:
> After i changed out the service he asking all these strange questions about his gas meter and i circumnavigate them and get to the invoicing.
> ...



Wonder what the penalty is for stealing gas? I'm sure its not good, as who could ever determine the amount stolen. :blink:


----------



## PrecisePlumbing (Jan 31, 2011)

Indie said:


> Wonder what the penalty is for stealing gas? I'm sure its not good, as who could ever determine the amount stolen. :blink:


Im not sure but i wouldn't mind finding out just to know. Im sure people do it. Its up there in the "ill do ANYTHING for a buck" area though haha one of the dumber ways to lose your license


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

I've had people either hint at, or ask outright to have something illegal done....
I have absolutely no problem telling them I don't do anything that is illegal and could cost me jail time.

That shuts them right up, and let's them know you aren't the right one to ask.....they move on.:thumbsup:


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

"Can I ask you an unethical question?"

It's always about doing it on the side. Most folks don't realize the risks and legalities so I start off calmly getting progressively angrier if they persist.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

JK949 said:


> "Can I ask you an unethical question?"
> 
> It's always about doing it on the side. Most folks don't realize the risks and legalities so I start off calmly getting progressively angrier if they persist.


Or it's about bootlegging something in *after* the job has been inspected and signed off.

I had a HO who wanted me to put in quick-disconnects for several BBQ's and gas lamps after the gas was signed off -- He was already borderline on his service. I passed.


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

He asks me to put a "pipe behind his gas meter" said:


> *I would advise him to also bypass the regulator. That way he can get more gas, & the house will heat up alot faster.*


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*can be stiff*



Indie said:


> Wonder what the penalty is for stealing gas? I'm sure its not good, as who could ever determine the amount stolen. :blink:


 
If the gas company can prove that you have been stealing gas for years and years... it can be pretty stiff...

they took one guy in town to court that owned a four-plex .... they found a tee before the meter in the line buried in the crawl space and it turned out he had been stealing gas for decades to heat two of the 4 units... 

after an extensive serach back in the records they figured out when the theft of gas began ...

and the gas company sued and ended up with the property:yes:


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

When they ask me to do crap like that..I just tell them they cant afford my life style or would want me to live with them if i got caught. LOL!!!!


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Do any of these customers ask you prior to asking you to steal if you are the owner of the company?


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

Richard Hilliard said:


> Do any of these customers ask you prior to asking you to steal if you are the owner of the company?


 Those type of people would still ask you that, if you told them you owned the gas co.:yes: They don't give a rats rectum, about anyone, or anything but themselves. Lowest of low life.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

"You can't shut my restaurant down while you change the (only) waterheater....no I don't want to pay more to get it done after I close....WHAT DO YOU MEAN YOU HAVE TO CALL ENVIRONMENTAL HEALTH WHEN YOU ARE PLANNING ON DOING THE JOB?!"

A restaurant needing hot water? The h3ll you say.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Richard Hilliard said:


> Do any of these customers ask you prior to asking you to steal if you are the owner of the company?


Hmmm... I think that has happened, I don't really remember though.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

I have only been asked to put in a bypass for gas one time! I have been asked on more than one occasion to make up a nipple to replace the water meter as many are in the basement around here. I Just laugh and say no thanks not worth the jail time! Found one meter with a bypass, the homeowner was so proud of his sharkbite work and said he only filled his pool with it. I made a call to waterworks about a month later and explained that the meter was leaking and they might want to inspect it wink wink.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

I AM SURE MOST OF YOU DON'T KNOW BUT UNLIKE A WATER METER WHEN
YOU GO BEFORE A GAS METER YOU ARE MESSING WITH THE FEDERAL GOVT.
ALL GAS LINES UP TO THE METER IS REGULATED BY THE
FEDERAL TRADE COMMISSION, :thumbup:

JUST TO LET YOU KNOW WHAT TO TELL H.O. IN FUTURE :thumbup:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

JERRYMAC said:


> I AM SURE MOST OF YOU DON'T KNOW BUT UNLIKE A WATER METER WHEN
> YOU GO BEFORE A GAS METER YOU ARE MESSING WITH THE FEDERAL GOVT.
> ALL GAS LINES UP TO THE METER IS REGULATED BY THE
> FEDERAL TRADE COMMISSION, :thumbup:
> ...


 Why are you YELLING??????


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

rjbphd said:


> why are you yelling??????


Because I am deaf, and have a hard time seeing the screen !


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> why are you yelling??????


yeah???why???


----------



## piper1 (Dec 16, 2011)

Richard Hilliard said:


> Do any of these customers ask you prior to asking you to steal if you are the owner of the company?


few have, most don't ask. in my case, i'll give a price for the job. and customers will say things like.1. well how much for you to it. 2. do you work on you own time, we could do this job then. on warranty issues people will say things like. just fudge the numbers. and i'll take good care of you. i always mention to my boss (owner) when people bring this up.it keeps the record stright. on a funny note, turns out my boss gets asked too. so i called him one day, and asked him if he needed help getting done. and he tells me no. as so as i get done this side job. were rapping up for the day. lol


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

JERRYMAC said:


> Because I am deaf, and have a hard time seeing the screen !


 When people yell, its harder to read their lips... so WHY ARE YOU YELLING AT ALL OF US???


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> When people yell, its harder to read their lips... so WHY ARE YOU YELLING AT ALL OF US???



I never thought of that....what about people that lisp?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

PinkPlumber said:


> I never thought of that....what about people that lisp?


 We are a patience bunch as we appreicated the patience they put up with us.. all others we give the .....


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

Richard Hilliard said:


> Do any of these customers ask you prior to asking you to steal if you are the owner of the company?


I play dumb till i finish the job then as Im saying goodbye..I tell them oh by the way..im the owner. The look on their face is priceless!!! Best one was the guy across the street didnt know me as i just moved in..Wanted me to redo his softner lines after work. He said "your tight ass boss wont know nothing." As i tried to not knock the crap out of him. With a smile i told him i was the tight ass owner....He has never asked me another thing.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Why is it people think when a plumber quotes a job it's for every piece of plumbing in the house. I'm sure the same people would never tell their mechanic what do you mean the bid was to replace the tranny only. I thought you meant everything.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

desertokie said:


> why is it people think when a plumber quotes a job it's for every piece of plumbing in the house. I'm sure the same people would never tell their mechanic what do you mean the bid was to replace the tranny only. I thought you meant everything.



On no my father was a master mechanic while i was growing up
and that is just what people would say !

You just changed out my radiator hose, now my battery died so
you owe me a new one


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Caller: My house is being remodeled and I need work done.
Me: Who is the GC?
Caller: I'm doing it...it's a no-brainer.....

or

That ol' gut feeling when something isn't quite right, maybe daja view, but I run out the door not charging nothing for looking. Did that a few days ago.


----------



## Radium (Dec 25, 2010)

H.O. Says nobody is home, I can find the key here, and do the work, and I will pay you when I get back in the country.

Sent from my iPad using PlumbingZone


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

Radium said:


> H.O. Says nobody is home, I can find the key here, and do the work, and I will pay you when I get back in the country.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PlumbingZone


That's when you say...."Call me when you get back, I'll come then"


----------

